# Let the puppy decide?



## Maltese4us (Jan 3, 2018)

Bringing home our new pup in a few weeks.
He will be 3 mo old. He’s been eating a little Royal Canin kibble.
Anything wrong with getting 2 or 3 other puppy foods and let him decide?
His stools,scratching,energy level,etc. would also be monitored to help us with the final decision of his OMG food.
Figure to start with
-Royal Canin
-Taste of the Wild 
-Blue Buffalo
-Honest Kitchen Embark
Am I overthinking this?
Just trying to help the little guy out with some quality choices and rather than full meal switch’s maybe use them as treats/snacks to find out his preference 
Thanks in advance


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

One thing to be careful about is that they can get digestive problems if you switch food too quickly. Normally, you would want to take mostly the old food and add a little new food, and gradually change the proportions until they are on the new food.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What Walter said!
Welcome to SM. I don't think I have read your previous posts, but I do forget which day it is sometimes!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I feed The Honest Kitchen to my two. I use the Keen only because it is a lower protein since my boy has MVD. I think the Embark is an excellent choice. But as Walter said, mix the foods slowly to transition. Start with 3/4 old and 1/4 new for several days, then 1/2 and 1/2 for several days, then 1/4, 3/4, then done.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I feed mine FROMM GAME BIRD, a very high quality food for the dogs.


----------



## Maltese4us (Jan 3, 2018)

edelweiss said:


> What Walter said!
> Welcome to SM. I don't think I have read your previous posts, but I do forget which day it is sometimes!


After reading many posts about Honest Kitchen I may hold off on that til he is fully house trained.


----------

